# hot sauce



## chinacats (Oct 22, 2012)

OK, I have a large pile of fresh Trinidad Scorpions (Moruga variety) and wanting to make a hot sauce that will last in the refrigerator for a fairly long time (these chiles are hot!). I made a hot sauce a while back that had habaneros, onions, carrots and vinegar...was pretty good, but figured you folks might have something more special! I thought about something with fruit (maybe mango), but don't see how it would last for a decent period of time unless I could freeze it.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bieniek (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you gave any thoughts to pineapple? 

You could burn it in the oven a little.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 26, 2012)

I got a good bottle of tequila and made an alcohol based hot sauce for cooking. It lasts forever, but boy is it strong now. If I took a gulp of it, I would probably go to the hospital. 

Here is the recipe I used.

k.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 26, 2012)

I wound up making the Scorpion with the carrots...have two others to try and make. Tequila sounds like a hardcore winner, thanks K, have all ingredients here :doublethumbsup: will try this one out this afternoon.

Bienek, like the idea of the burnt pineapple (and also happen to have one of those here as well), you think this could hold up in the refrigerator for some time?

Thanks folks,
Jim


----------



## Craig (Oct 26, 2012)

My favourite hot sauce: simmer peppers in oil with shallots and garlic until all the moisture is out (a couple of hours). You can jar them after if you want, it keeps just fine outside of the fridge until you open it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 26, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I got a good bottle of tequila and made an alcohol based hot sauce for cooking. It lasts forever, but boy is it strong now. If I took a gulp of it, I would probably go to the hospital.
> 
> Here is the recipe I used.
> 
> k.



You never disappoint do you, well played I will definitely be trying this.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 26, 2012)

I hung up my thai chile's in the basement to dry and am rehydrating them as needed or grinding into powder. Has worked pretty good so far but k's tequilla sauce recipe is intriguing.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 26, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> I hung up my thai chile's in the basement to dry and am rehydrating them as needed or grinding into powder. Has worked pretty good so far but k's tequilla sauce recipe is intriguing.



I dry most of mine in a dehydrator (lazy way out), but trying to make use of as many of the fresh ones as I can before the first frost hits. Mainly using Trinidad Scorpions (Moruga), Naga Morich, and some very hot Thais. Can't wait to try the tequila--I bet it is deliciously dangerous:spin chair:


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 26, 2012)

While late to the party. My first thought is Jamaican Jerk sauce.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 27, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> While late to the party. My first thought is Jamaican Jerk sauce.



Don't know why I didn't think of that...doh!


----------



## bieniek (Oct 27, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Bienek, like the idea of the burnt pineapple (and also happen to have one of those here as well), you think this could hold up in the refrigerator for some time?
> 
> Jim



Im quite sure it would. 
You could also dehydrate the pineapple after burning. 

Can you vacpac?


----------



## chinacats (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Bieniek! Tried the pineapple last night Made the sauce with the pineapple (burnt), onions, garlic, salt, lime juice, vinegar and of course chiles (Naga Morich). Hot as hell, but quite delicious. No vacpac, but will bottle for myself and friends. I think I will wind up with about 5 or 6 different sauces, I guess will have to wait and see as far as which ones will hold up over time.


----------



## bieniek (Oct 27, 2012)

If the sauce is cooked through, and you can check pH and its lower than 4.6[simplest with litmus paper], you can safely conserve it in jars [without pressure cooking]. I would say if you acidulated it with vinegar, it would be enoough. 

Simply warm up the sauce, stick it in warm jars, which were treated with boiling water - its not about the bacteria only, its the greasy residue that could stay on the lip of the jar or the gasket. 
Dont screw the lid toooooooo tight or the air might have troubles escaping.
Suberge and boil, if you have a thermometer, leave one jar open, check the temp and when it reaches tmeperature of surrounding water - measure the time. 
just take the rest out, and close the last one. Wait couple more minutes and conserved sauce done. 

I think that spicy sauce should just hold in the fridge, but I hate to throw away food so its worth the hassle to preserve imho.


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 27, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Don't know why I didn't think of that...doh!


----------

